# Why do guys love cement board siding?



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Cedar is my personal favorite. 
We're about to put some asphalt shake style on a house. I was surprised to hear it. But it's only going onto the face of the gigantic dormers. The rest is getting cedar.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm not a fan of cement siding. I never sell it.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

FC has it's place. 

Its consistency, affordability and (potential) durability makes it a very attractive consideration.

Yes, installation is more challenging than cedar. It certainly handles and cuts differently. The fragility and the hardness of the product make installing so much less appealing than wood. Establishing great technique, if only installing sporadically, may never happen.

And walls do need to be fairly flat. It can look pretty bad when the courses don't lie nicely over each other.

Cedar should not be presented as if grading does not exist.

I have seen a lot of Clear A grade bevel cedar siding installed in the last 25 years that cupped , curled, split and just plain failed. IMO, so much of this grade has plain sawn and and varied growth characteristics that it makes it unreliable for the long term. Clear A should not be given near the respect of Clear V.G. 

There is often broad stroke characterization of materials on this forum and it should be avoided. This holds true for more the just the cedar materials discussed in this thread

Bevel Cedar Siding grades

IMO FC will outperform Clear A 1/2x6 or 1/2x8.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

slowsol said:


> I am not now nor have I ever been a fan of FC. As you said, installed per their recommendations, it requires a lot of caulking and needs painting.
> 
> And I'll be the first to admit that I like the look of a quality vinyl or fiberglass sided house.
> 
> If you want good examples, take a look at some of Tom Struble's work on here.


Tom does do a nice job on his houses. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

griz said:


> you can use whatever siding you want.


Thanks!


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I like vinyl also. Done right, trimmed right, I think it looks very nice.

I never installed FC siding so I was unaware of all of the issues regarding that product. I was under the impression that was the cat's pajamas.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I think I'm being edited again  

I'm choosing my words wisely!


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

jb4211 said:


> I like vinyl also. Done right, trimmed right, I think it looks very nice.
> 
> I never installed FC siding so I was unaware of all of the issues regarding that product. I was under the impression that was the cat's pajamas.


FC siding sucks donkey genitals to install, nothing good to say about that. Always felt that it perfectly suited most carpenters who didn't give chit or didn't have the skills to do a 'fine' job. Being a bit old school I'll fine tune wood butts/scarfs/miters with a hand plane ... FC does not fit that skill set :whistling

The product is durable and by far better than composite fiber board siding ( soft not hard board). Much more stable than most wood lap wood siding in many ways over the long haul.

Personally like vinyl too. It's not well suited for many climates and takes a careful & smart approach to install. Most all failures are caused by that and likely the source for the dis-like. Have a few houses I sided that I can drive by up north. 25 years and holding well, vinyl siding go figure :thumbsup:


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

cement board siding is just fine, it's a quality product, it does suck to work with for sure

if you follow the mfg instructions for installation it can be a pain to install, flashing details etc, finishing is also tedious because there are a couple boxes of caulk involved

I've seen lots of crappy cement board siding jobs, paint is peeling off because improper paint was used, etc...... the durability, long lasting, fire proofing go a long way 

then again i've never installed that plastic siding and 90% of the time I'm installing cedar siding and boy is that a kick in the pants a 2x12x16 cedar fascia or band board is painfully expensive

I vote cement board is good stuff


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

fast fred said:


> then again i've never installed that plastic siding and 90% of the time I'm installing cedar siding and boy is that a kick in the pants a 2x12x16 cedar fascia or band board is painfully expensive
> 
> I vote cement board is good stuff


:laughing: Plastic siding hater :laughing: 

I vote it's a good product and has many selling points ... 

and you can't do this with it :thumbsup:

||
||
||
\/


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Texas Wax said:


> :laughing: Plastic siding hater :laughing:
> 
> I vote it's a good product and has many selling points ...
> 
> ...


Although I really like the look of those tight miters.... seems real close to grade and how does that weather in the Texas sun?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Roofcheck said:


> Although I really like the look of those tight miters.... seems real close to grade and how does that weather in the Texas sun?


:laughing: Past life , not a job done in Texas. Concrete block at grade is always a good sign. Grade set normal. 4" below block wall at final grading, 1" over hang on siding. Final Grading hadn't been done yet

Seen many homes of the 60-70's, similar to that, in Texas with same siding. Properly maintained it'll last. Miss the window for maintenance not so good.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Brick it and forget it...


Boom


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Most exteriors here i work on are native stone and stucco, older ones are brick, a lot of cedar siding. I like cedar more than Hardie for the reasons Tex mentioned, its wood and i am a carpenter :laughing: ( also nicer to work with), but to say that Hardie looks bad in 10 years is said by someone around rookies or from another climate. I sided our office with Hardie lap 7 years ago, the SW Super paint still looks great, be atleast 2 year until it needs new paint. It does not flex or break here, have never had a call back for Hardie. Ever. 

My understanding is in northern climates it is problematic. We dont get pre painted here, we paint in place. 2 coats of SW Super Paint or Emerald. 

Now i dont install a ton of it, no allegiance to it by any means, and it is not my personal favorite by any means, but in this climate of 90+ % humidity, i like my chances with it instead of an OSB backed product. After reading so many good reviews on here for LP, i have started looking at it though. Not a single architect or designer i have ever worked for has speced anything else besides cedar or FC if it is a sided surface, not high end or middle end projects. Most are stone or stucco. Lumber yards just started stocking LP here about a year ago with any regularity. 

When we build our new house next year it will likely be board and batten with a stone wainscoting, not decided on cedar or Hardie yet. If it is painted, it will be Hardie. If it is stained, it will be cedar. Up to the wife. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

A big reason a lot of FC siding looks bad imo, is the install is cheap, trim over the siding, or siding cut to trim and the trim isnt shimmed out proud of the siding.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy wife is a happy life.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Boral is now starting to introduce some siding profiles,I haven't used it yet but I think it's a great product..we'll see


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Texas Wax said:


> :laughing: Plastic siding hater :laughing:
> 
> I vote it's a good product and has many selling points ...
> 
> ...




Actually you can. Hardie has their artisan line that can be mitered on OC.


I can't believe anyone would prefer vinyl over FC. FC is the closet thing looks wise to wood claps. 


Any cedar I have had my hands on in the last 5 years has sucked. 

I don't see how anyone could afford VG cedar claps.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I even have some of that Certainteed FC on my kitchen been 6 years and it looks fine


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> Boral is now starting to introduce some siding profiles,I haven't used it yet but I think it's a great product..we'll see



too bad they have nothing but lap profile sidings. wish they had a regular beveled clap.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

I do not do to much of siding. But along way I sided maybe a dose houses. Fiber cement is nastiest thing to work with. Sadly must admit it is best and cleanest looking siding. I will in 2 weeks start work with that stuff again. My old customer require that thing at yet another house. After I few days it go in hands skin and is nasty to get anyting in hands.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Actually you can. Hardie has their artisan line that can be mitered on OC.
> 
> 
> I can't believe anyone would prefer vinyl over FC. FC is the closet thing looks wise to wood claps.
> ...


Maybe it can be Mitered, but it's cement board ... Fitting the miters? why to fill them with caulk? The beauty of wood is nailing to keep the joints tight. 

Vinyl - It's another option available, not my personal choice overall.

Cedar- Need to find the wholesale/distributor in your area for decent quality. 

Siding with 1x12 cedar has always been a costly proposition. We're talking stylized homes and owners who want to match it. Prairie Style influence generally homes build in the 60-70's. Comes with a premium price.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

around here you better glue the corners


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> around here you better glue the corners



Very nice corners :thumbsup:

Glue's the way to go with standard profile & thicknesses of lap siding.

1x12 cedar boards as lap siding the maze nails hold just fine


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

outta thanks:thumbsup:

never did 1x12 lap but would think sealing the endgrain would be good to do..jmo


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> outta thanks:thumbsup:
> 
> never did 1x12 lap but would think sealing the endgrain would be good to do..jmo


Will never disagree with that. 

Not commonly done in that region. The original we tied into on that job (and a hand full of others) siding was 20-25 yrs old. End grain at Butts and corners were in good shape, due to a good fit and being well maintained. Top coated heavy body stain or paint. 

.... sure is a far cry from FC siding.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yes..yes indeed


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Around here most new apartment buildings have FC on the decks. I think most owners are putting it on bc it's fireproof so they don't have to worry about the tenants melting the siding with their barbecues (a very common problem).

I like FC mainly because no one here will pay for real wood siding. Unfortunately few people install it right and we end up with problems.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm in love with fiber cement siding because they have this product called color plus that I don't have to paint! God knows I hate painting. 

Also, around here guys are getting 750 to a thousand dollars a square....materials cost isn't quite 100 a square. Obviously, that's ripping off Masonite and putting on new color plus with a 15 year warranty and color matched caulk. If you can install enough squares in a day the profit margins are outrageous compared to most everything else that requires a journeyman skill set. 

Bottom line. Guys love it cause it's profitable.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

^^^..there ya go:thumbsup:


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

WBailey1041 said:


> I'm in love with fiber cement siding because they have this product called color plus that I don't have to paint! God knows I hate painting.
> 
> Also, around here guys are getting 750 to a thousand dollars a square....materials cost isn't quite 100 a square. Obviously, that's ripping off Masonite and putting on new color plus with a 15 year warranty and color matched caulk. If you can install enough squares in a day the profit margins are outrageous compared to most everything else that requires a journeyman skill set.
> 
> Bottom line. Guys love it cause it's profitable.


Seriously that's some good coin for NC.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

> Re: Why Do Guys Love Cement Board Siding?


I am trying to figure out what being a guy has to do with it and what do the girls think about it?



Andy.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Cause I'm a Yankee and everyone is referred to as guys. You guys could be in fact all girls. Some of you guys actually are. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

WBailey1041 said:


> .materials cost isn't quite 100 a square.
> Bottom line. Guys love it cause it's profitable.


That's cheap. Best I can get Hardie 6" is about 107 bucks a square and that does not count all the other materials involved.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That's cheap. Best I can get Hardie 6" is about 107 bucks a square and that does not count all the other materials involved.


Is that a square of material or coverage? Most guys are using 8" stuff here and it is no where even close to that cost. Way way more.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Randy Bush said:


> Is that a square of material or coverage? Most guys are using 8" stuff here and it is no where even close to that cost. Way way more.


That's enough to cover a square in 5 1/4" siding (4" or so reveal).

That is also buying 22 square minimum and picking it up.

The wider planks seem to cost a bit more. 

This is also just the primed stuff. 

Add in flashings, tar paper, trim, nails, all the other crap you need, plus paint and it blows that 100 bucks way out of the water.

Don't get me wrong, Smart side costs just as much (the diamond kote stuff is ridiculous in price), most vinyl is getting near that for good stuff. 

I am trying to get a price on the Boral, but I don't like their styles that much.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Aside from brick there is wood and a lot of stuff trying to look like wood. No matter what you do you can't get the look of a well painted wood house with any other product. Visit the garden district in New Orleans (or many other cool old towns, this is just one I have seen). It wouldn't be worth seeing if it wasn't for the painted wood exteriors. 

My only problem with wood today is that it's much harder to get it to last 200 years. 

So I guess brick.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That's cheap. Best I can get Hardie 6" is about 107 bucks a square and that does not count all the other materials involved.



I'm mistaken. On 8 1/4 planks I pay 6.50 for primed and 9.75 for color plus. 7" reveal = 14 planks a square. Primed is $91.00 and color plus is $136.50 a square before waste. 

Regardless, I've seen quotes as high as $1400.00 a square. My point is Hardiplank is making a lot of guys money.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

My old man is planning on FC claps and shingles for his new house and garage. Never worked with it, but looking forward to giving it a shot. It will be over a rain screen. I personally have 3 species of clapboards on my house. Spruce, VG Fir, Mahogany. I like the fir and Mahogany. I think I paid 1.02/ft for primed mahogany. the fir was .80 something because it was left over stock. I would do the mahogany again. Nice thing about fc is it comes in long lengths.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

WBailey1041 said:


> I'm mistaken. On 8 1/4 planks I pay 6.50 for primed and 9.75 for color plus. 7" reveal = 14 planks a square. Primed is $91.00 and color plus is $136.50 a square before waste.
> 
> Regardless, I've seen quotes as high as $1400.00 a square. My point is Hardiplank is making a lot of guys money.



Wish I could get it for that here. Looking more like 200/square for the siding.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> around here you better glue the corners


Thats some nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

cement board is virtually maintenance free, and does offer some more fire resistance. Its also mold resistant, breathes a little bit for moisture control, (not the board itself, but the small gaps inbetween) and bug resistant. 

Short of a hurricane ripping pieces off, or a home owner backing their vehicle into it, 30-50 year installations are not uncommon.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

madmax718 said:


> cement board is virtually maintenance free, and does offer some more fire resistance. Its also mold resistant, breathes a little bit for moisture control, (not the board itself, but the small gaps inbetween) and bug resistant.
> 
> Short of a hurricane ripping pieces off, or a home owner backing their vehicle into it, 30-50 year installations are not uncommon.


It does not take a hurricane for the stuff to fall off. See houses all the time around here that the wind has blown off.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Randy Bush said:


> It does not take a hurricane for the stuff to fall off. See houses all the time around here that the wind has blown off.



Any time I see it falling off it's due to the installer missing the studs.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

..or overdriving the fasteners..


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I hate the stuff. I installed a lot of Certainteed. That stuff was junk! Shrank, cracked, warped, peeled paint...left a sour taste in my mouth for FC in gerneral.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

they both have shrinkage issues..i don't let it bother me anymore


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> they both have shrinkage issues..i don't let it bother me anymore


It's not very much with Hardie though.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh..it sure is..in my experience anyway,especially the dark colors


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> oh..it sure is..in my experience anyway,especially the dark colors


I got maybe an 1/8" total shrinkage on the last few Hardie Hz5 jobs I hung. These were all painted on site, most a darker color.

Only really noticed on long runs with butts.

I am sneaky and hide the ends in pockets.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

How long were the pieces Warner?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> How long were the pieces Warner?


Full length one's, at the butts.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We have one Hardie house and it has held up better than the Certainteed but it still has shrinkage and minor cracking. It was a light color with a factory finish.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> We have one Hardie house and it has held up better than the Certainteed but it still has shrinkage and minor cracking. It was a light color with a factory finish.


I have not seen any crack. I hide the other ends in pockets, so shrinkage there is no big deal. 

These have all been the Hz5 stuff though, nothing before that.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

WBailey1041 said:


> Any time I see it falling off it's due to the installer missing the studs.


I think a lot of it has been in gables where there is 24" spacing 2x are laying flat and guys are not watching their nailing .I know a few guys that use and gun and then hand set the nails so the stuff is tight. I just love it when working on a house and can see 1/4 gap or more on the laps. Guys here to like to put it down tight against the roof or tight on concrete.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Mort said:


> We had a pretty gnarly wildfire roll through here last summer, the dudes with cedar siding were s***ing their pants a bit more than the dudes with cement board siding. Made me rethink our plans for our as-yet-unconstructed house.


We had a bonfire one day, so I brought a truckload of ripout to burn. There were a few pieces that just wouldn't burn. It didn't even phase the stuff.

What I don't like about it, is that it's heavy and brittle. Cutting it isn't a problem with the right blade or FC shears.

I might catch flak for this, but for low end siding, I kind of like the smart side lap siding. it's light, cuts with standard blades, no dust, it's light, no snapped pieces, or nailing problems. It looks like OSB, however I took some cuts of it and chucked it in a bucket of water for a week left outside. Zero signs of water absorption or glue failure. Other than fire resistance, it's better in every way to FC.

Personally, I like brick, real stucco, cedar or cypress, pine, smart side, FC - in about that order. I especially like brick for it's maintenance schedule - install, occasionally pressure wash - enjoy! not fond of the look of gable ends in brick though.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

As for relying on caulk for sealing with FC, put a strip of ice/water shield behind the joints. I've also used trim coil. Before that, I was bedding joints in top gun 400. Bead on the installed board, and stick it together.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Roofcheck said:


> Cedar anything shingles or even very commonly used around here FJ Cedar clapboards.
> 
> Just because Griz said don't say "vinyl" the masses all choose it and "it" has come a long way. Trim is what makes the job.


just my opinion, i've never put a piece of it on in my life, but vinyl to me takes the look of a trailer or modular home.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

sure because you are probably used to seeing that grade and workmanship,you really wouldn't know otherwise


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

how well does vinyl hold up on a 35 degree F morning in a hail storm?

https://www.google.com/search?q=vin...-to-identify-vinyl-siding-hail-damage;400;300

i personally have seen this. masonite gets a few dimples in it. 

remember, i've never put a chunk of any type of siding up in my life.


----------

